# [Solved]Intel Corporation 82801I and no sound card detected

## destroyedlolo

Hi,

I'm installing a PC containing a

```
lspci | grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

I tried with almost every kernel sound configuration but Alsa definitively can't find my card :

```
LANG=C aplay -l

aplay: device_list:272: no soundcards found...

```

I found lot of similar issue related to this card, but each and every "solution" I found (which are quite ancient) doesn't work for me.

My (last try) kernel configuration is the following : https://pastebin.com/yBkFxBUp

Any help welcome  :Smile: 

Thanks

LaurentLast edited by destroyedlolo on Sat Dec 22, 2018 12:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

Have you tried to load the module(s) with modprobe?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

destroyedlolo,

Its a feature.  When you set CONFIG_SND_HDA=y and the codecs as =m, the codecs will not auto load.

You need to arrange to load the codec you need or build your kernel with CONFIG_SND_HDA and the codec(s) configured the same way.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Yes, but the result is the same :

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_analog    20480  0

snd_hda_codec_realtek    81920  0

snd_hda_codec_generic    73728  2 snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_intel8x0           40960  0

snd_ac97_codec        131072  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus               16384  1 snd_ac97_codec

parport_pc             28672  0

parport                32768  1 parport_pc

Mouai /lib/modules/4.14.83-gentoo # aplay -l

aplay: device_list:272: aucune carte son n'a été trouvée...

```

----------

## destroyedlolo

Another thing : when I boot from my install CD (which years old), the card is detected.

I did an lsmod about sound and got :

snd_hda_codec_analog

snd_hda_codec (seems not existing anymore)

snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm

snd_timer

But it's not working with my 4.14.83 kernel   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

destroyedlolo,

You have three codec modules loaded.

```
snd_hda_codec_analog    20480  0

snd_hda_codec_realtek    81920  0

snd_hda_codec_generic    73728  2 snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_codec_realtek 
```

Why do you think than one oy those is yours?

Use menuconfig to set CONFIG_SND_HDA=m and rebuild you kernel. Once you reboot, snd_hda_intel should be in lsmod along with your codecs.

----------

## CondeProlog

What is the output of:

```
dmesg | grep -iE "snd|sound"
```

Is there any codec loaded or a message?

----------

## destroyedlolo

```
[    0.072435] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.072435] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.074232] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.074289] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009fc00-0x0009ffff]

[    0.074291] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xdefafe00-0xdfffffff]

...

[    0.910638] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.913185] ALSA device list:

[    0.914297]   No soundcards found.

[    0.936082] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

destroyedlolo,

What is the output of 

```
uname -a
```

----------

## destroyedlolo

So I followed NeddySeagoon's advice and put everything as module

 *Quote:*   

> Its a feature. When you set CONFIG_SND_HDA=y and the codecs as =m, the codecs will not auto load. 

 

So now, it's working : 

```
$ aplay -l

**** Liste des Périphériques Matériels PLAYBACK ****

carte 0: Intel [HDA Intel], périphérique 0: AD1884 Analog [AD1884 Analog]

  Sous-périphériques: 1/1

  Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0

carte 0: Intel [HDA Intel], périphérique 2: AD1884 Alt Analog [AD1884 Alt Analog]

  Sous-périphériques: 1/1

  Sous-périphérique #0: subdevice #0

laurent@Mouai ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec_analog    20480  1

snd_hda_codec_generic    73728  1 snd_hda_codec_analog

parport_pc             28672  0

snd_hda_intel          32768  3

snd_hda_codec         102400  3 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_analog

snd_hda_core           61440  4 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_analog,snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                98304  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core

snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              32768  1 snd_pcm

snd                    69632  12 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_timer,snd_pcm

parport                32768  1 parport_pc

```

thanks again  :Smile: 

ps : uname is 

```
$ uname -a

Linux Mouai 4.14.83-gentoo #8 SMP Sat Dec 22 12:37:17 CET 2018 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

destroyedlolo,

```
Sat Dec 22 12:37:17 CET 2018
```

That's today. Its the build lime of the running kernel.

I wondered if you were fixing the kernel but not running it. It happens :)

----------

